

Ask HN: Quick long-ish reads recommendations? - niico

Im currently at an airport waiting to catch my flight from Buenos Aires to Panama and I have a couple hours to download stuff to read on the airplane. What are the best articles you would recommend me to read during my flight? I&#x27;m not looking to read a whole book but I rather jump on different subjects and articles throughout the flight.
======
krat0sprakhar

      1. Download a podcast app
      2. Head to http://www.se-radio.net/
      3. Download a couple of episodes
      4. Enjoy flight

